# Teeth brushing alternative?



## Baci'sMommy (Jul 7, 2011)

I read on another forum (malteseforum.com) that instead of brushing their malts' teeth, they give them 2 or 3 Puffins (shredded wheat cereal) a day and that keeps their teeth clean. Has anyone here heard of this? Does it work? Baci HATES me cleaning his face and hates it even more when I try to brush his teeth, so if there's a viable alternative that would be awesome!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

That sounds like a load of [email protected] There are various dental chews and sprays available. They're helpful, but nothing is as good as brushing.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've used Leba III spray for years on Cosy with great results.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I feel your pain. My husband, me, and the vet could not get her (Rylee) to open her mouth. It is shut so tight that I am afraid I would actually break her neck if I persisted to open her mouth. She had her teeth cleaned 2 years ago and then again in April. I think I am going to have to have her teeth cleaned every year from now on.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Our vet let us try Breatha Lyser. Its like a mouth wash I just add it to her dailey drinking water. So far so good no teeth cleaning needed yet. I ask our vet everytime I take her in.


----------



## Baci'sMommy (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks! I will look into Leba III and Breatha Lyser!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I agree with Jackie for this reason - someone told me once do you brush your teeth with oreo cookies? No 

We go to a dentist for our 4 and I just had non-anesthetic dental done on demi as well and both have said use a wash cloth or use gauze wrapped around finger if tooth brush is too hard to do and wipe the teeth ideally twice a day after eating and at minimum every 72hrs. I am going to do non-anesthetic dentals twice a year now as preventative as they will tell you when something is not right and you have to do dental under anesthesia. 

If you cannot get finger in mouth then try the chicken enzymatic tooth paste and let her lick your finger and start with just using your finger to get her use to it and then move to gauze when she is use to you messing with her mouth. It is like desensitizing her to what you are doing just like looking in ears, playing with paw pads, neck etc to desensitize them to what vet has to do at appts so they do not panic when vet looks in ear or needs to pull blood from neck


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I use the Petzlife gel and they also make a spray but the gel works better because it stays on the teeth longer. I have also used the Leba III and it works well but is too expensive for us as I have two "moufies". Both of these products can be purchased through Amazon. :blush:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We use "plaque off" which we ordered off the internet---on Kitzi's food once per day.
We brush each day, alternate tooth-paste types, use a tool to remove tartar and Kitzi still has plaque! Some dogs are just more prone to it. He is an avid chewer but even that doesn't seem to help. 
Next I plan to try a magic wand! :HistericalSmiley: I'll let you know if it works as well as the above steps!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have Petzlife Oral Spray. It works, IF you are diligent in using it as directed. My problem is that I forget to use it daily. Genes play a big role in dental health; I have one who has sparkling clean teeth, and one that builds up plaque quickly. Nothing beats brushing, but if you choose not to go that route you can try either the Leba III or Petzlife products (the Leba III probably works a tad better, but is also more expensive) or try a water additive.

The shredded wheat will not work, that is a ridiculous claim. Lol


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

Fortunately for us Diamond loves the taste of her toothpaste, so she doesn't mind getting her teeth brushed. However, we just took a vetrinary first aid course where we learned about a product called HealthyMouth. It is only sold from the maker's website and from some veterinarians. Unlike many products it is approved by the Veterinary Oral Health Council and it has been proven to improve oral health in dogs. It's a water additive.


----------



## DooLittle (Aug 12, 2009)

Baci'sMommy said:


> I read on another forum (malteseforum.com) that instead of brushing their malts' teeth, they give them 2 or 3 Puffins (shredded wheat cereal) a day and that keeps their teeth clean. Has anyone here heard of this? Does it work? Baci HATES me cleaning his face and hates it even more when I try to brush his teeth, so if there's a viable alternative that would be awesome!


 
Petzlife, Did alot of research and reading up on this. I got the salmon gel and the peppermint spray, I use it about 3 times a week in addition to 3 times a week still brushing her teeth. I have used it for about 2 months and it has worked great. I keep it refrigerated. It's really easy to apply, and no fuss from Doolittle. They just say no water or food a half hour before or after application. It's expensive( like ($35) but so are dog dentists. I had to call around to find who carried it.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

DiamondsDad said:


> Fortunately for us Diamond loves the taste of her toothpaste, so she doesn't mind getting her teeth brushed. However, we just took a vetrinary first aid course where we learned about a product called HealthyMouth. It is only sold from the maker's website and from some veterinarians. Unlike many products it is approved by the Veterinary Oral Health Council and it has been proven to improve oral health in dogs. It's a water additive.


Now that's interesting. Never heard of it, but I intend to go google it and look into it a bit more. Thanks for sharing that, Chris.


----------



## AgilityMaltese (Apr 3, 2011)

I herd some where that raw chicken bones will help scrape off tartar.
Do you think this might work?
I am desperate, my Maltese HATES his teeth being touched.
what do Petzlife Oral Spray or Leba III do?
do they keep more tartar from building or actually take off tartar?
thanks


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

AgilityMaltese said:


> I herd some where that raw chicken bones will help scrape off tartar.
> Do you think this might work?
> I am desperate, my Maltese HATES his teeth being touched.
> what do Petzlife Oral Spray or Leba III do?
> ...


I don't think it's a good idea to give chicken bones to a dog. Check out HealthyMouth; it's really supposed to work to very significantly reduce tartar. (It will take it off and prevent it from coming back - not all of it but evidently a lot of it.)


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm using the Petzlife Gel on my girls teeth. The teeth stain doesn't get more but I can't remove the old stain she has with it.

Probably I can't avoid a dental cleaning in the next weeks but tried my best. I think it depends on the dogs mouth chemistry if they bend to stain or not!

I asked my vet for the Leba III and he said to be careful with products that contain any kind of alcohol (ethyl, grain, etc.). Dogs cannot metabolize the alcohol so it can be very dangerous. Check out side effects and emergency procedures for alcohol poisoning in dogs...
http://www.aspcabehavior.org/articles/71/Foods-That-Are-Hazardous-to-Dog...
http://www.vetinfo.com/alcohol-poisoning-dogs.html

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

YES, YES, YES---there is an alternative to teeth brushing!
It is called dentures! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> YES, YES, YES---there is an alternative to teeth brushing!
> It is called dentures! :HistericalSmiley:


OMG, Sandi! 

I always was searching an alternative to all those products but seems there's only the cleaning or ...! Lol

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

They actually have a doggie dentures commercial playing on tv these last few weeks...LOL!!! It's made and produced by Dentastix.


----------

